# The Only Five Things You Need To Know!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

*Who:* Kyra, Adana, Logan, and YOU!!

*What:* *FREE OYSTERS! FREE OYSTERS! FREE OYSTERS!*

*When:* TODAY starting at 3pm til we run out!

*Where:* Gilligan's Tiki Bar (Behind the Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach)

*Why:* Because it's *HUMP DAY!!*


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Will you have me some Miller Lite on ice tonight?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> Will you have me some Miller Lite on ice tonight?


I texted Kyra, she said she has some just for YOU!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Slam Dunk and a Bump


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Business dinner at Peg Legs then i will be there!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Had a great time last night. Gonna start making the hike over regularly in the future. Good seeing some familiar faces and of course some new ones.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Had a great time last night. Gonna start making the hike over regularly in the future. Good seeing some familiar faces.


It was great to see you again, been tooooo long buddy.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn yall some ugly SOBs. If it wasn't for me that picture would burn eyes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Son that picture is so bad it scared all the viruses right out of my computer!


----------

